
Tesla CEO Elon Musk is right to battle bad review of the Model S, experts say - dave1619
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_22601708/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-is-right-battle-bad
======
001sky
The NYT review was definitely damaging to Tesla. The failure to dimensionalize
li-ion power by a thermal variable is an engineering and marketing failure. On
that count alone NYT review scores points. Whether or not the PR counter-punch
will have sufficient weight, only time will tell. But fundamental limits of
[li-ion] battery-powered electric cars are now very clearly two: (1) poor
energy to mass ratio; and (2) variability/innefficiency in cold weather. The
main problem with (2) is (1), which limits the ability to brute-force a
solution.

